# Top Drawer Soccer Winter Rankings



## CaliSoccer (Dec 20, 2022)

Can someone please post top drawer soccers winter rankings for 2023 girls?


----------



## diamondcoach (Dec 20, 2022)

I could post a link to the list… But it would still require you to login. Are you looking for a particular player?


----------



## CaliSoccer (Dec 20, 2022)

thank u so much for the reply. someone sent me a pdf of the list.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Dec 22, 2022)

CaliSoccer said:


> thank u so much for the reply. someone sent me a pdf of the list.


send it over please


----------



## RedDevilDad (Dec 28, 2022)

pdf


----------



## SoCalGirlsSoccer (Jan 3, 2023)

RedDevilDad said:


> pdf


Do you have to sign up to Top Drawer to get the rankings?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2023)

SoCalGirlsSoccer said:


> Do you have to sign up to Top Drawer to get the rankings?


Yes


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 5, 2023)

SoCalGirlsSoccer said:


> Do you have to sign up to Top Drawer to get the rankings?


Or be friends with someone as awesome as me. haha


----------



## NorCalUSN (Jan 5, 2023)

My 2024 daughter changed the password to my TDS account can anyone post the 2024 regional rankings that were recently posted


----------

